# Pasgt kevlar helmet



## warhammer (Mar 10, 2013)

Get one to go with your body armor. They are readily available on eBay for good prices and can stop a 9mm round from penetrating your head.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

But it won't stop a 5.56 or 7.62x39.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A properly fit helmet with a good suspension inside can be great for deflecting shrapnel and preventing blunt force trauma, both of which can be deadly in any battle situation. They do provide some ballistic protection and I would expect them to save you from a lot of common SHTF calibers. While it is true that are not great for stopping rifle bullets, the totality of the benefit outweighs the limitations. Which of course can also be said about body armor as well. If I had the choice of going into a "skirmish" with or without a helmet, I would helmet up.


----------



## warhammer (Mar 10, 2013)

Well said sentry18, that is all I'm saying


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> But it won't stop a 5.56 or 7.62x39.


As long as it's a perpendicular hit. There are plenty of incidents where our troops were struck with x39, x54R at less than optimum angles and lived to tell about it. Definitely rang their bell... unconscious most of the time.

At the least, choose an ACH suspension system. There are even better options for more $$$, but ACH is decent.

I worked with a guy whose steel pot was penetrated in the Korean war. The bullet went in, grooved a ring inside his helmet and exited the entrance hole. Knocked him out and he awoke with quite a headache. His name is Maurice Melancon. Tough Loozana ********, and his face is engraved on the Korean War Memorial in DC.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna have about 5 of them for sale coming up later this month. Keep an eyeball out in the selling section on here. I will offer them here before I put them on ebay.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Those helmets and I have worn them a lot also do a few negatives thou:

Add weight and limit your vision, they are applicable in 2 situaions:
- SWAT team application where the weight isnt such a big deal due to the short term nature and they help intimidate the perps and is good for wearers morale.
- military applications where the protection form mortar and artillery shrapnel is more curcial.

For a couple months I've been toying witht he idea of making a post contrasting civlian self defense requirements for head gear vs military and SWAT ones and the result is something different.

I'll make a post this weekend


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

We only wore 'em to jump and in garrison.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I will say a couple things here: 1 if get one wear ocassionally to get comfortable with it because they can wear you out quickly. 2 although there is conflicting data kevlar helmets can hurt you in a vehicle rollover situation


----------

